# I finished to musicproject Deprofundis Tambourine experiments and Erebus yeah!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I finished two music projects Deprofundis Tambourine experiments and Erebus yeah!*

Long time ago i had a musical project involving tambourine music, i compiled 14 track of the best session for a total of 49 minutes it's called *deprofundis tambourine experiments.
*
Than an older dark-ambient / noise project called* Erebus *i took the best track 3 track 22 minute long..
Im so proud of me, and there is *Usine 451* in the making a colaboration whit disciple studio guy scottish Joe thee jazzman, just like* Hexen!*

All will be available to listen, there still a project slepting* Burrial room* 2 long jam of free-form noisy sludge ala A.N.P (absolute null punkt) and Gore from netherland lo-fi muddy.

That all folks im working on these releases, farewell, have a nice day friends , followers, friendly stranger, kind OP
:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

22-minute long tambourine jam reminds me of Iron Butterflys drum jam In-a-gadda-da-vida.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool, gives me inspiration to undertake my Triangle experimentation utilising a wah wah pedal and pickup


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cool, gives me inspiration to undertake my Triangle experimentation utilising a wah wah pedal and pickup


If you do it, please post us a clip. If on You Tube see if you can get psychedelic patterns to squirm across the screen with it.


----------

